# secure boot



## sixpiece (Monday at 5:28 AM)

Hello I tried to follow the instructions for secure boot here:





						FreeBSD UEFI Secure Boot | FreeBSD Foundation
					

1. Introduction Secure boot provides a way to ensure that only authorized EFI binaries are loaded by a computer's firmware. This ensures that no malicious code can run before the operating system is loaded. This document describes one method of securing FreeBSD's boot process. FreeBSD's regular...




					freebsdfoundation.org
				




but many of the steps did not work so could not do it:


$ cp /boot/loader.help .


and from 
2.2. Build the Loader With Extra Space​


----------



## Alain De Vos (Monday at 6:44 AM)

This is not an answer to your question, but legacy-boot is easy to set-up.


----------



## SirDice (Monday at 2:14 PM)

You can UEFI boot _without_ secure boot enabled. Unfortunately not every system is going to allow you to disable secure boot though.


----------

